# Bruteforce on /etc/shadow

## emilio_wuerges

Hello,

Is there a nice app to run agains my /etc/shadow and test the passwords of my users?

It would be nice to send a mail to the users that are using passwords like 123456

----------

## Jaglover

Why not use cracklib?

----------

## Chris Coleman

John the Ripper (http://www.openwall.com/john/)

It's good at checking a large number of users for simple passwords. For purposes other than that, it's slow.

----------

